# Out of shape, anyone?



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

Has anyone else realized over the past couple weeks how out of shape they are? Lollll. I'm usually pretty active but damn, I've let too many excuses get in the way of my fitness. Nothing like using snowboarding as a good motivator to get back in shape. Pretty sure this thread was done not too long ago, but what are you guys doing to keep in shape (or like in my case, get back into shape)?

Starting this week Im paying closer attention to my meal choices and hitting the gym 2x a week for the next two weeks, then 3x a week for two weeks after that. 4x a week for the following weeks until theres snow on the ground, then I'll probably go back down to 2 or 3 with 1 day of riding in the mix.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

i started working out when school started and have been pretty good about it as well as eating right. being sick for the past few weeks definitely put me back some though.

e: i lift weights m/w/f with cardio on tues/thurs


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

I've never really found it necessary to get into shape for the riding season. Snowboarding isn't that physically strenuous and I keep myself all around fit with weight lifting and running.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeah you're right, it isnt all that strenuous but when you're eating well and in good fitness, you feel better over-all. At least, I do, and I guess I'm using Snowboarding (as 'unstrenuous' as it is) as a sort of motivator to get back into shape.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

dasenergi said:


> Yeah you're right, it isnt all that strenuous but when you're eating well and in good fitness, you feel better over-all. At least, I do, and I guess I'm using Snowboarding (as 'unstrenuous' as it is) as a sort of motivator to get back into shape.


I have a weird feeling you're a troll :dunno:

But like I said. Don't get into shape just for snowboarding season. make fitness a year round thing, make it a habit.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

This was a routine for people getting back into the swing of things exercise wise I posted a little while ago;

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/18052-your-legs-ready.html

If you did this lower body conditioning program twice a week with cardio;

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/off-topic-general-discussion/18436-treadmill-run.html

Should help a bit. Don't forget about upper body either. Another thing to look into would be functional fitness/circuit training like P90X, adrenaline classes, spin classes, or boot camps.

Shredding and hot tubs at resorts are always awesome motivation for winter.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

bakesale said:


> I've never really found it necessary to get into shape for the riding season. Snowboarding isn't that physically strenuous and I keep myself all around fit with weight lifting and running.


I don't find snowboarding all that strenuous either, but that's just me. I have felt the incredible deep burn in the back leg riding Pow all day and there are times I feel a burn in my calf but it isn't that bad for me. However I have friends that are absolutely crippled after a day of riding. Everyone is different dude.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

bakesale said:


> *I have a weird feeling you're a troll* :dunno:
> 
> But like I said. Don't get into shape just for snowboarding season. make fitness a year round thing, make it a habit.


I dont see how talking about fitness relates to that  But alrighty.
& I agree it should be a constant thing. I guess you and I will just leave it at that to avoid any controversy.

Dano:
I was watching your thread on and off back when you posted it, definitely helpful. Thanks for linking!
Im really looking forward to spending some snowy evenings in the hot tub this year, a great way to kick back and meet new people after a day of solid riding. The resort I usually go to has a really nice outdoor hot tub, seems to be a big hit in the winter


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Yoga helps a lot with reducing burn...


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

i noticed that i put on about 10 lbs. not good.
i was going to the gym but stopped after a guy in the parking lot ran over my skateboard and his rear bumper got screwed up. i dont want to go back in fear that hes a member and i'll get into deep shit if he sees me.

long story short- no more ramen.


----------



## Nugggster (Sep 29, 2008)

Dano said:


> I don't find snowboarding all that strenuous either, but that's just me. I have felt the incredible deep burn in the back leg riding Pow all day and there are times I feel a burn in my calf but it isn't that bad for me. However I have friends that are absolutely crippled after a day of riding. Everyone is different dude.


I gotta agree with Dano on this one.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

I've been out of shape for 21 yaers this year I plan to change that , I've lost 40lbs and hopefuly snowboarding keeps me outside of the house to keep me on the right path instead of lazing around eating cheeto's and getting high(this part might not change).


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

started getting ready for this season in August when I got back from vacation. Hockey Monday, Weights/Cardio T/W/F and kick boxing on Thursdays. I do a lot of squats and deadlifts anyways as those are my 2 favorite excersises anyways. Been trying to work core as much as possible as well. I want to be ready for day 1 of riding at blue.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

What really sucks is when your out of shape but your acting..I played softball during the summer and skated and I'm still out of shape.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

yea ive been eating wayy to many buffalo chicken wraps lately ha. i keep saying im going to workout before the snowboard season but i never happen to get around to it. ill be up in vt in a month anyway snowboarding pretty much everyday so whatever.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

i dont do shit until season comes then i go snowboarding.....


----------



## joeydzzle (Jan 30, 2008)

Rule #1: Cardio.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

I just use my own weight for exercise (push-ups, pull-ups, crunches, multiple mixed work outs) along with hikes or long walks. This comes after lifting weights religiously for years. I prefer this method to keep in shape and toned and don't care for lifting anymore. That and watching what I eat, when I eat and so forth.

In regards to boarding, I don't work out to get in shape for it, snowboarding itself IS a workout and only burns the muscles getting into shape for the season the first couple of times and you're good to go.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Vlaze said:


> In regards to boarding, I don't work out to get in shape for it, snowboarding itself IS a workout and only burns the muscles getting into shape for the season the first couple of times and you're good to go.


:thumbsup: Board a full day your first time out. Shutup and take the pain for the next three days, and you're good to go for the season.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

MunkySpunk said:


> Shutup and take the pain for the next three days, and you're good to go for the season.


And that's what the beer is for


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

crossfit and p90x are both great avenues for pre-season prep work. I do crossfit and it is fucking intense. Its basically volunteered torture for an hour but it is the best workout I've ever gotten, and I wrestled for 14 years, fought MMA for a bit, climbed, etc. I've only been doing crossfit for 2 weeks but I've already lost the weight I gained from my fall inactivity. 

I'll prob be a fucking powder hiking machine by the time local season rolls around. ha!


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

i didn't realize how out of shape i was until i boarded last weekend. after the 4th run my calves and thighs felt like they were going to fall off. by the end of the day i could barely stand up! i definitely need to start running at least twice a week, and try to take it easy on the beer consumption


----------



## ---NT--- (Oct 11, 2009)

A couple months back I started being a bit more active. Though it was because my pants were fitting a bit too snug! Been walking up 65 flights of stairs 3 times a week, alternating double stairs and single stairs.
I haven't been boarding for several seasons now, but am looking to get back into it this season. This will be the first time I've gone into a season with some sort of conditioning.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I think i've lost some weight since last season, i've been trying to do more activities outside. I usually go walk/jog around the neighborhood at like 11pm every night for a mile and a half...its not much but keeps my legs in pretty good shape


----------



## Nugggster (Sep 29, 2008)

Vlaze said:


> And that's what the beer is for


I like how you think:thumbsup:


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

I stay pretty busy all year round which usually keeps me in shape.. I do a lot of swimming and mtn biking and that always whoops my ass... I race motorcycles and you HAVE to be in shape for that.. you'd be suprised all the muscles you use when racing.

Here's a funny video for you Crossfitters out there....

YouTube - 2 Crossfitters 1 Chalk Bucket


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

that was funny as hell! I love crossfit but that describes the hardcore guys to a T. I always laugh when someone inevitably takes off their shirt. Its like fuckin clockwork. HAHA!


----------



## Carnag3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Out of shape yip. Road race during spring and summer. Board during winter season. I'm looking to buy one of those bike things you keep at home and just peddle away.


----------

